# 2 Died, more on the way....



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

help help;

my found my fish had internal parasites. my water quality is fine..

I went and got some General Cure meds by Aquarium Pharm, and used that.. like i said in my last post, i was told to add it to the food and let it soak... in any case, while also treating the water..

I lost 2 Reds.. another 2 look like there going to die.. and my Rhom, also is floating on its side... im screwed.. i am so pissed. i have been doing so much water changes,,, i did 2 50% waterchanges in my tanks, added carbon, trying to remove the medication asap... wtf should i do? and how long should i wait b4 I treat again with a different med??

BTW: my FAV P died.. he was the biggest and baddest mofo of them all.. and i found him floating.... i am SOOOOO pissed off...

help help??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you are sure it's internal parasites, then I wouldn't treat it with General Cure. It's just a cocktail of meds combine to treat everything. Try to look for metronidazole at your LFS (it's also called Flagyl, Seachem Metro, and Hexamit). If they are not eating, you can try to slowly increase the temp to 86F (about 2 degrees a day). Dose with metro according to the package. The increase in temp will not only encourage the fish to eat, but will also increase the effectiveness of metro. After a few days, soak some food in it and see if they will take it. Remember that you will have to increase aeration due to the high temp. Keep the light off and good luck.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry for your loss, i recently lost 4 2'' rbp's to canibilism and a psycho 2'' that claimed the 60 gallon to himself


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

killerbee said:


> sorry for your loss, i recently lost 4 2'' rbp's to canibilism and a psycho 2'' that claimed the 60 gallon to himself


 dam thats one gnarly little guy there.

may i ask what was the feeding schedule like??


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> dam thats one gnarly little guy there.
> 
> may i ask what was the feeding schedule like??


 well in the morning i would feed them 2 beefheart cubes, 1 blood worm cube, and about 8 pieces of krill. This was at 7:30ish in the morning before work come back home at around 7pm and i would usually see deaths...sucks.

I live in my own apt and i have to work 8hrs and about 30-45 min worth of traffic to get home







when i get home i feed them again, i even had 15 rosey reds inside (2 survived to the next day, all the rest were murdered)

Before i go to sleep i would feed some tetra flakes, 1 cube of blood worms, and 2 cubes of beef heart if they were still hungry (which they were)...i guess they would need more food, i don't understand why. i thought i was pushing it with all the food that i was giving them.

RIP (4 little guys by Killer "the psycho")


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

another 1 died this morning, thats 5 fish in 2 days.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

damn, that really sucks...


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

You mentioned that u added carbon?????







...This will eliminate any meds that you are addin in the tank when your tryin to heal their symptoms


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry about the loss


----------

